# Betta swimming in circles



## pixi (Nov 12, 2005)

This is such a great place for anyone that loves Betta's. Thank you.
My new betta spends a lot of time swimming circles around his heater. He looks very happy and is eating well. He comes up to me when I go to the tank and lets me pet him. He has also made a big bubblenest.
I have had several betta's and I've never had one this active. he actually seems to be enjoying swimming around the heater but I'm worried that this isn't normal behavior. Is he ok?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

He sounds like a happy normal betta.


----------



## pixi (Nov 12, 2005)

Simpte said:


> He sounds like a happy normal betta.



Thank you! That makes me feel so much better. I've never seen one do this before and it scared me.


----------

